# PubMed- Effects of novel TRPA1 receptor agonist ASP7663 in models of drug-induced constipation and visceral pain.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Effects of novel TRPA1 receptor agonist ASP7663 in models of drug-induced constipation and visceral pain.*

Eur J Pharmacol. 2013 Nov 28;

Authors: Ryosuke K, Katsura N, Hitoshi D, Yoshihiro K, Hidetaka K, Toshihide Y, Hiroyuki I

Abstract
Constipation is a major gastrointestinal motility disorder with clinical need for effective drugs. We previously reported that transient receptor potential ankyrin 1 (TRPA1) is highly expressed in enterochromaffin (EC) cells, which are 5-hydroxytryptamine (5-HT)-releasing cells, and might therefore be a novel target for constipation. Here, we examined the effects of ASP7663, a novel and selective TRPA1 agonist, in constipation models as well as an abdominal pain model. ASP7663 activated human, rat, and mouse TRPA1 and released 5-HT from QGP-1 cells, and oral but not intravenous administration of ASP7663 significantly improved the loperamide-induced delay in colonic transit in mice. While pretreatment with the TRPA1 antagonist HC-030031 and vagotomy both inhibited the ameliorating effect of oral ASP7663 on the colonic transit, both orally and intravenously administered ASP7663 significantly inhibited colorectal distension (CRD)-induced abdominal pain response in rats. Taken together, these results demonstrate that ASP7663 exerts both anti-constipation and anti-abdominal pain action, the former is likely triggered from the mucosal side of the gut wall via activation of vagus nerves while the latter is assumed to be provoked through systemic blood flow. We conclude that ASP7663 can be an effective anti-constipation drug with abdominal analgesic effect.

PMID: 24291101 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

